
Magic is knowledge and experiments.Is that why science can't access it? - Cosmosdx
https://www.quora.com/Magic-is-a-complex-system-of-knowledge-and-experimentation-Is-that-why-science-cannot-access-it/answer/Abhishek-Gupta-3459?ch=10&share=9ca90b8f&srid=5on2V
======
Cosmosdx
Magic is just an illusion

~~~
ksaj
A particularly large area of magic is all about the art of illusion. But there
are other branches for which illusions are only used as "icing on the top."
Mentalism is an example of one that, while it does use illusion, it also adds
in real effects that aren't commonly known by the targeted audiences.

Hellstromism is a pretty good example, as it has been used in several forms
with The Amazing Kreskin and Derren Brown.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscle_reading](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscle_reading)
Needless to say, Hellstromism lends itself well to illusions (like mind
reading), so it is easily confused unless you know the difference. But both
names mentioned have had lots of success demonstrating it without disguising
it as something else and turning it into an illusion.

Hellstromism is a great example of something that is presented as magic, and
came about through "occult" knowledge and experimentation.

